# My New Baby is Home!!



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I got to pick up my baby today! After planning on getting the little girl all along I ended up with a boy!! :lol: I had first pick of who to take home, and when I went today I held both babies again. Something about the little boy just felt right to me and I couldn't picture myself not getting him! 
Luckily I made yellow&green liners and snuggle sacks because I wanted a more subdued color scheme! 
I am letting him settle in and I'll post pictures tonight!
He was on a "hedgehog" food so I put that and - little of the cat food mix I made (chicken soup light and solid gold Katz-n-flocken)... He anointed with it and happily pulled out my mix kibbles. Looks like he will be switching himself over  

He is an albino, unless I am confused (again) by colors... He has the telltale light/bright pink eyes.

I have NO CLUE what to call him and would love any ideas!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, we would love to see a pic of the little guy!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you! I hope I do this right; here he is!










Just to clarify, the breeder had him on aspen and that's why it's in the picture! He's switched to fleece liners


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

He's very handsome!  Congrats


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What a looker, thanks for sharing!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

He's cute. I was thinking of the Doobie brothers, two albino singers from the 70's - John and Edgar Winter.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Aww! Congrats on your new hedgie! He's so cute


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

he looks so sweet! Congrats!

yay that he's switching to the good food so well


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

Awwww 
Ice man or Mr winter or whatever comes to mind after you spend more time with him.
Eddy :mrgreen: 

Cute little guy.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

He's a cutie and Winter would be a great name. I'll be getting my baby around the 30th, can't wait. I also have decided on the little male when I had originally picked a female. Something about him just feels right, like we belong together and he seems completely at ease with me.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely albino, he's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am absolutely in love with him, and positive I picked the most amazing baby!  He is very silly, he LOVES his cat toys, sleeps under his snuggle sack, and already rearranged his house to his liking. 
Also he is a genius. So far poops are only in the litter box!!!!  
I have already learned that when I take him out if I place him on a flat surface and let him explore on his own a minute after that he is fine with all the lovin' I want to give him.

I am considering Doobie or Ice Man! Thanks so much for the suggestions!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

GailC said:


> He's a cutie and Winter would be a great name. I'll be getting my baby around the 30th, can't wait. I also have decided on the little male when I had originally picked a female. Something about him just feels right, like we belong together and he seems completely at ease with me.


Good for you!! I am 100% happy with my decision. I felt the same way with my baby boy  It made the transition easier for me personally because I felt like he was meant to be my baby.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratz on bringing your little Albino Man home. He is very Dashing (yes almost a name drop but you decide.  ) Its always good to hear that the little ones are settling in nicely, and deciding on his own to change his food, good job! I'm doing an early Christmas Eve'sies here. I can't sleep and have a little over 10 hours to go til I pick up my little bundle o joy! ::squeeeeeeal:: No I'm not driving, I'm goin to be busy with a sack in my lap grinning like a 4 year old on Christmas day, 2 days early! Haha!


----------

